# Question on adding my logo



## PreciousJulez (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi! I'm new to all of this and I'm just trying to get started. I am going to be creating and selling (yes I have a resale license already) infant and toddler onsies and shirts...for now. 
I have a company name and logo all ready to go. 
I figure my first step is to buy blank shirts in order to get started. I guess I'm a little confused about how this all works. 
I would like to add my logo to the shirts where the tag would be instead of it saying for example...Hanes. 
Is that do-able? If I order shirts in bulk...will the brand name/logo be on the shirt or is it automatic for it to not include it? 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Order removable tag shirts. Do you have an RN number? (assuming you are in the USA)


----------



## PreciousJulez (Aug 9, 2010)

How do the removal tag shirts work?

RN number? Ummm I assume so if I have a resale license...right? Or is it something else?


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

I will think it is doable to add your custom logo instead of using others brand logo. If u want to promote your company with YOUR OWN BRAND, it is necessary to register your trademark and get your logo copyright applied for protection, get your shirt emblemed w/ custom logo tag, printing, or embroidery, anyway to decorate on your t-shirt with your custom logo will be ok.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

PreciousJulez said:


> I would like to add my logo to the shirts where the tag would be instead of it saying for example...Hanes. Is that do-able?


Yes, it is do-able and legal to relabel blank garments with your own custom labels.

There are relabeling laws that you will need to follow, so it's a good idea to read up on that here: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts



PreciousJulez said:


> If I order shirts in bulk...will the brand name/logo be on the shirt or is it automatic for it to not include it?


Since the law requires the info on the labels to be there, chances are the manufacturers brand name/logo will be on the blank shirts you purchase.

You can either have them removed and replaced with your logo or you can do a private label program through the manufacturer and they will produce the shirts with your labels instead of theirs.



PreciousJulez said:


> How do the removal tag shirts work?


 For woven labels, they need to be cut off (looks very unprofessional) or the seam needs to be opened and the label is removed completely (more work involved, but much more professional result).

Or as mentioned earlier, you could get blank garments that feature a tear-away labels. Just as it sounds, these labels can be torn out without any damage done to the garment.



PreciousJulez said:


> RN number? Ummm I assume so if I have a resale license...right? Or is it something else?


An RN number is different than a resale license. Basically, an RN number is issued to manufacturers and it is required to be on the label so that consumers can identify the manufacturer responsible for the garment.

You can apply for your own RN number, which is free and very quick and easy to get (apply here: RN Number application).

Or you can just use the original manufacturer's RN number when you relabel the garment.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

michellefanfan said:


> If u want to promote your company with YOUR OWN BRAND, it is necessary to register your trademark and get your logo copyright applied for protection, get your shirt emblemed w/ custom logo tag


Trademarks, copyrights and custom tags/labels are all excellent things to consider when designing, launching and promoting your own clothing brand. But these are not actually *necessary*. They are all options that should be considered and executed based on the needs and goals of the specific brand.



michellefanfan said:


> get your logo copyright applied for protection


And just to clarify, logos are not eligible for copyright. They are eligible for trademark.


----------

